

Open Letter to David Marcus, President of Paypal From a Pakistani - khalidmbajwa
http://faisalkhan.quora.com/Open-Letter-to-David-Marcus-President-of-Paypal

======
brownbat
> Drug and Terrorist Financing issues are more prevalent in the West than in
> Pakistan (I can provide you various reports and references as published by
> the Senate Committees in the US and other US based institutions).

It'd be interesting to hear more on this point. This might be the first open
letter I've read that goes beyond simple publicity stunt and just asks
interesting questions I'd be curious to hear a response to (even if there is
some cogent explanation, which there may be, no idea).

I'm especially curious now, is PayPal primarily concerned with terror
financing? It's at least plausible.

But Western Union can send money to Pakistan, do they simply not care?

What are the mechanics of terrorist financing that PayPal is trying to stop
here?

OP makes a case that allowing PayPal would actually improve efforts to
monitor/control terrorist financing... is there anything on the other side of
the ledger? Is PayPal trying to avoid having to develop sophisticated
analytics to guard against terror financing, to avoid falling foul of 18 USC
2339A, "Providing Material Support to Terrorists?"

Again, why has WU made a different legal calculation here?

